# Took my new Brompton shopping for the first time today.



## Sara_H (8 Apr 2014)

I'm sure putting it in the trolley is not really the done thing. Am working my way up to seeing what happens if I roll it in and try to use the t bag as a basket!


----------



## Brommyboy (8 Apr 2014)

Many other owners use the trolley! Leaving outside locked up with three locks could still not protect it in certain areas! Much easier than your second suggestion. How are you managing the gears?


----------



## Sara_H (8 Apr 2014)

Brommyboy said:


> Many other owners use the trolley! Leaving outside locked up with three locks could still not protect it in certain areas! Much easier than your second suggestion. How are you managing the gears?


Gears are a lot easier in practice than they are in theory! Causing much amusement at home due to casually and lovingly folding and unfolding the bike for no other reason than I can!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Apr 2014)

I do that.
I particularly like raising the saddle and the bars, then just shaking the bike and watching it all unfold into shape.
It's like having my very own Transformer.


----------



## Brommyboy (9 Apr 2014)

Among my friends who run Bromptons, all say that if they had to reduce their stable to just one bike, they would keep the Brompton! As you say, the fold is magic! They are fun to ride and very manoeuvrable in traffic. That front bag will take a mound of shopping without compromising stability.


----------



## fimm (9 Apr 2014)

...but if you repeatedly overload the front bag, you run the risk of cracking the plastic mount that it clips in to.
Don't ask me how I know this...

(I actually find it a bit of a faff to have the folded Brompton in the shopping trolley as it is quite big. I did once take it round B&Q on a BIG trolley, though...)


----------



## Brommyboy (10 Apr 2014)

The recommended maximum load on the front block is probably 10kg, but much will depend on the distance and roughness of your journey. I do know that loads of up to 30kg have been taken for short distances, but that is certainly not to be recommended! 

Brompton says:
_The maximum recommended load for the rear rack is 10kgs, but the greater the weight being carried here, the more noticeable will be the impact on handling, especially over longer rides.

So, although the Rack Sack is fine for heavy loads, we recommend putting heavier luggage on the Brompton Front Carrier system and reserving the rear-rack for lighter luggage which cannot be accommodated on the front._

Obviously bumping will increase the strain on the front block, so one needs to keep the ride as smooth as possible when fully loaded. When on cycle camping tours, my total load is about 22 kg between front and rear, and having done over 9000 miles like this, have had no breakages.


----------



## StuartG (10 Apr 2014)

I use the Brompton as my shopping trolley. That's with a pair of EazyWheels and the shopping bag. Fully folded it wheels much easier than a supermarket trolley. The handle on the bag is ideally positioned for pulling. The goods go straight into the bag and then thru the till and back into the bag. Folding unfolding only adds 30 secs to the shopping day.

OK you can only get a limited amount of stuff but I appreciate a fresh baguette everyday from my local co-op (remember them?) and so there is rarely need for more than half a dozen items so that's no problem. The ultimate shopping machine!


----------



## Sara_H (10 Apr 2014)

StuartG said:


> I use the Brompton as my shopping trolley. That's with a pair of EazyWheels and the shopping bag. Fully folded it wheels much easier than a supermarket trolley. The handle on the bag is ideally positioned for pulling. The goods go straight into the bag and then thru the till and back into the bag. Folding unfolding only adds 30 secs to the shopping day.
> 
> OK you can only get a limited amount of stuff but I appreciate a fresh baguette everyday from my local co-op (remember them?) and so there is rarely need for more than half a dozen items so that's no problem. The ultimate shopping machine!


This is what I'm working up the courage to do, but I'm a bit nervous as a few years ago my grandmother-in-law and some of her friends caused a bit of a local scandal.

The manager of the local tesco banned them from loading goods into their wheeled shopping bags and then taking them out at the till as this was a security risk (I think the insinuation was that they weren't unloading all the goods at the checkout.)
The old ladies argument was that they found it difficult to manage their bags and a trolley, but the tesco manager wouldn't budge.

So I'm a bit nervous about taking my Brompton in and merrily chucking stuff in my T bag!


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Apr 2014)

I wouldn't put the Brommie directly in the trolley Sarah - not fair to the other shoppers - if I put mine in the trolley I stand it on the shopping bag.

Most times I actually put it on its side on a shelf that many shopping trollies have underneath.

I agree that it's a great shopping machine and you can carry a lot of weight in that basket* and handling is no problem as it's low down and central.

With a normal sized rucksack as well I can easily get enough stuff to last me a fair while.

* When I first bought the Brompton the shopping bag was pointed out to me as an accessory.

"I'm not Mary Poppins" I scoffed. But soon changed my mind.

My Brommie has probably long since paid for itself by allowing me to very easily shop at cheaper shops/street markets for fruit and veg etc.


----------



## StuartG (11 Apr 2014)

Sara_H said:


> The manager of the local tesco banned them from loading goods into their wheeled shopping bags and then taking them out at the till as this was a security risk


Somehow this doesn't surprise me. Maybe that is why I don't shop in Tesco.

I can confirm that both our local Co-op and Lidl are very happy with my personalised trolley. Perhaps having the (open) Brompton Basket so nothing is hidden, familiarity with the staff and a smile helps. I wouldn't do it with my T bag if only 'cos its so easy to lose stuff in its cavernous corners - I wouldn't trust me to take something through the checkout unpaid!


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Apr 2014)

StuartG said:


> Somehow this doesn't surprise me. Maybe that is why I don't shop in Tesco.
> 
> I can confirm that both our local Co-op and Lidl are very happy with my personalised trolley. Perhaps having the (open) Brompton Basket so nothing is hidden, familiarity with the staff and a smile helps. I wouldn't do it with my T bag if only 'cos its so easy to lose stuff in its cavernous corners - I wouldn't trust me to take something through the checkout unpaid!



Don't forget the Fairy Liquid - looks like there's only one left.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Apr 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> I wouldn't put the Brommie directly in the trolley Sarah - not fair to the other shoppers - if I put mine in the trolley I stand it on the shopping bag.
> 
> .


Yes you're right. I alway tut at folk who let their children tramp about in the trolley, I'll put my nylon shopping bag under it if I do put it in the trolley again.

I think the basket as modeled by @StuartG looks good, what's the capacity of those baskets?


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2014)

>>I think the basket as modeled by @@StuartG looks good, what's the capacity of those baskets?

I don't know - never measured it - it's quite a lot - I'd strongly suggest you get one - it will pay for itself pretty soon.

I tend to take a lot of old sainsbury's bags with me and wrap groups of stuff together - helps if I slightly overfill the bag and go over a bump - helps to keep stuff on the top in the basket.

Your Mary Poppins period awaits 

<thanks by the way for accepting the comment on brommies in trollies in the spirit in which it was meant>

all the best, sweep (off to Lidl in a bit for some of their nice beer - on the brommie of course)


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2014)

edited to try to get rid of multiple post - can't delete as such


----------



## Archeress (12 Apr 2014)

As has been pointed out on the program on channel 5 to catch a theif, it's a recognised shoplifting technique to put items into your own bags, and apparently, if the bag has been lined with foil it'll block the anti theft tags, so putting items into your own bags does highten the risk of being stopped by security or staff.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Sara_H (13 Apr 2014)

Archeress said:


> As has been pointed out on the program on channel 5 to catch a theif, it's a recognised shoplifting technique to put items into your own bags, and apparently, if the bag has been lined with foil it'll block the anti theft tags, so putting items into your own bags does highten the risk of being stopped by security or staff.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Carrots dont have security tags in Tesco. They might do in Waitrose though.


----------



## StuartG (14 Apr 2014)

Archeress said:


> As has been pointed out on the program on channel 5 ...


Our Lidl is more a BBC4/Grauniad type emporium - Quails are on special offer this week!
The riff raff stick to Tesco


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Apr 2014)

StuartG said:


> Our Lidl is more a BBC4/Grauniad type emporium - Quails are on special offer this week!
> The riff raff stick to Tesco


Kinda wondering where you are in S E London.

Lidl can be quite bizarre anyway.

I know Peckham is "up and coming" (where isn't in London?) but I well remember Lidl in Peckham a few years ago doing a load of horse gear. Even though there were a couple of horses tethered just off the old canal path at the time (I was told they belonged to gypsies) I couldn't help wondering how many folk in Peckham had a horse or even access to one.


----------

